# cant rev over 5000 rpm



## devildog303 (Jul 29, 2009)

i have a mk3 and it wont rev over 5000 rpm. i replaced the cap, rotor, plugs, and wires. im running out of ideas on what could be the problem. has anybody ran into this issue?


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm trying to think of the last time I had it over 5K...


----------



## norm209326 (Oct 19, 2007)

is it going into limp mode? im boosted and i hit a limiter-type deal at around 5k when the car goes into limp mode


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Are you on stock software?


----------



## devildog303 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

no i have an autotech chip. if i was in limp mode it would throw a check engine light wouldnt it?


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (devildog303)*

sounds like a VSS problem. is it only doing it when in gear or even in neutral?


----------



## devildog303 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MecE2.0)*

i think both i dont really rev my engine that high in nutural


----------



## devildog303 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: cant rev over 5000 rpm (devildog303)*

explain the vss system


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: cant rev over 5000 rpm (devildog303)*

you have a vehicle speed sensor (vss) in your transmission. these took the place of speedo cables and send an electrical signal (usually pwm at 0-5v) to things like your speedo, cruise control and ecu. with these cars if the ECU isn't receiving a signal from the vss they'll default to an ~5000rpm rev limit. when mine went in my 95 i got cel but the code would show up in a scan. with my swap i don't have one hooked up so i imagine the code is there, but i don't really rev that high often.
this may or may not be the problem with yours, but it is something to consider in your trouble shooting. have you scanned for codes yet?


----------



## devildog303 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: cant rev over 5000 rpm (MecE2.0)*

no i havent yet i dont have a check engine light on so dodnt even think about that


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

_Modified by Withidlehands at 3:58 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## devildog303 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*

timing is good. the tach dosnt trip out i wont rev over 5k at all its like theres a rev limiter there. ill hit 5k and the engine starts sputtering and back firing


----------



## mk3eezy (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (devildog303)*

i had a similar problem but it was occasional not constant ,and it only seemed to happen when the car wasn't completely warmed up .


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Is the exhaust restricted in any way? Cat?


----------



## devildog303 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

possibly i didnt think about that


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (devildog303)*

could be a plug. if its cat you'll usually get a second O2 code, but not always. does it feel like you're down power at all? my bet is still on a vss issue, but it could be an exhaust problem (or an ignition issue or any number of things). go get your codes read. even taking it somewhere like autozone and getting them to just do a generic obd2 scan is helpful and a good place to start.


----------



## devildog303 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: (MecE2.0)*

there are no codes getting triped


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (devildog303)*

hmm, so the scan turned up nothing? usually anything that will cause this type of problem will at least log a code.


----------



## devildog303 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: (MecE2.0)*

thats what i would think but nothing


----------



## MecE2.0 (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: (devildog303)*

best i could suggest is have a look over the exhaust and have a look at your ignition and fueling. does it do it right at 5g? or a little higher? what are you doing that you're needing to rev to 5g anyways?


----------



## devildog303 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: (MecE2.0)*

i dont rev that high ever but its more of having the abillity to rev over 5k. im a marine man the best just doesnt cut it.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (devildog303)*

_Modified by Withidlehands at 3:58 PM 8-30-2009_


----------



## jdturbocharging (Jun 9, 2009)

Having same problem....and realized this 96 gti i just bought has a CEL, and no speedo!...glad i ran accross this...i thought my engine was really in trouble, or at least my fuel system. going to the autoparts store now to get the VSS.


----------



## gelder_vw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (jdturbocharging)*

i was having the same problem it was about 5500rpm, it would feel like i hit a wall the car would run fine but it just dump the front end down to the ground. but idk how it stopped it just did i can hit rev limit now i replaced the timing belt and set the adj. cam gear back at even it was retarded like 2 degrees. before i got the car the vss wires melted (except the signal wire) somehow so i hooked straight to the battery it worked fine while this was happening and still now that the problem is fixed. so maybe it has to do with your timing if that has recently been messed with. wish i could help but mine just got fixed lol, just that i would give my 2 cents, might help.


----------

